# KDS meet - big thanks to all!



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just a quick thread to say a massive thanks to everyone that came along to the KDS meet today, would'nt of happened without you lot 

thanks particually to -

Kelly and his team for organising the event
Dom and PJ @ DodoJuice (and for their very generous raffle prize donation)
Phil @ Shinerama
Rob @ G|Technniq (and for the very generous raffle prize donation)
catering guys for the top grub 
Jay (a.k.a The Bouncer) for his very generous raffle prize donations, and the 'other' bits. top bloke 
Gary (a.k.a Chilly) for his very generous raffle donations
Matt (a.k.a stanglang), top bloke and thanks again for taking some PTG readings for me, with some 'interesting' results lol
PDR guy (forgotten his name )
paintshield guy (name forgotten also ) 
(someone remind me of those guys name please :lol:
anyone else ive missed 
the weather for being awesome all day! 

few pics i grabbed today -

















































































































































also, congrats to the show and shine winners and to those that won the charity raffle prizes. icing on the cake is we raised £120 for the two charities :thumb:

once again, massive thanks to everyone 

kev


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Guys I had an absolute awesome day here today - sunburnt heeed proves that :lol:

Was great to meet up with so many of you and share the detailing passion - some great Demo's that took place - Lotus leaf was crazy eh !!! :thumb:

Thank you all that dug deep for the Charity Raffle and raising so much for two great causes :thumb:

And to Kelly and his staff for opening up on a glorious Sunday to welcome us all.

Thx kev for putting all this together.

Question is - when's the next one :lol:

Cheers

Jay


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Jay :thumb:
hopefully we can organise another one in due course later this year, will have to email Kell about that. 
thats another 'thanks' to Kelly for putting up with me emailing him constantly too :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> - sunburnt heeed


Not just me then! Literally 

:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great Kev glad all the hard work paid off wish i was closer looked great and some very nice cars.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

slightly sizzled forehead here


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Well done Kev for organising and all who made it happen, looked like a great day for all.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Rob


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Guys must join you in the thanks and appreciation.. My forehead and nose (yes I know it's large) are very very red....!!! 

Being new to this I had a great time and was good to hear all your own methods and thoughts on techniques, preferred products. 

Still can't believe I won the Gtech prize.... 👍..

PJB - your wax find awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

and can someone remind me of the member on here that actually said for all to read that organising meets like these never work or get more than a few guys turn up , and dont come to plan

He said that he would eat something (i think) thats not edible if this works :lol:

It was on an early thread that me and kev first said to do this 

whos good with searches 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ah yes! i recall that being mentioned too, name escapes me though :wall:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> sunburnt heeed proves that :lol:





-PJB- said:


> Not just me then! Literally  :lol:


Yeah well imagine what it's like for those with distinctly less hair than you two!!!

*Very well done, and thanks for today.*

Getting a raffle prize made it even better!!

p.s. see I'm not as bad as people think on here


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Was a very well organised meet and a nice day.
Would like to say thanks to everyone who prepared their cars for the Show and Shine and hope the 3 myself and Roy pick were justified in our decision. Succesful day and good catering , nice to see Shiny Phil and Dom and PJ etc , well done all.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> *Yeah well imagine what it's like for those with distinctly less hair than you two!!!*
> 
> *Very well done, and thanks for today.*
> 
> ...


baldy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

great day... sorry I didn't stay long... had to move on... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> baldy


No, it's shaven - I could grow it if I wished.



The Cueball said:


> great day... sorry I didn't stay long... had to move on... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


The man, The myth!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

...the t4rt! :lol:

and, i'll take your word on that Jody 
good to meet you by the way, after i side-stepped away from you to start with :lol:


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Brilliant day! Thanks very much to everyone that made it happen.

I met some brilliant guys today and saw some brilliant cars! When is the next one?!...

A thank you to Jay for my raffle prize, I'll let you know how I get on.

Matt


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> good to meet you by the way, *after i side-stepped away from you* to start with :lol:


It was noted...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> and can someone remind me of the member on here that actually said for all to read that organising meets like these never work or get more than a few guys turn up , and dont come to plan
> 
> He said that he would eat something (i think) thats not edible if this works :lol:
> 
> ...


Happy to admit Kelly that was me and I was wrong... I don't ever claim to be right :lol: :thumb:

Although, since you're calling me on it; I'd say I think you took my particular words more seriously than others... it was in the context of this thread; I lay no claim to posts 3 and 5 (Kevin?) (i.e I was agreeing with previous sentiments which have bourne out true on previous occaisions) and said I was happy to be proved wrong  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249272

And, my own words showing me up was if; after having said "if I commit, I turn up" (my kinda values)... I then didn't show. But no issue there! I came and it was a great day!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I enjoyed myself too, good day folks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you hiding with Cuey then Stuart?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wheres the photo of Jody?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Sunburnt head here too 

Thanks again for a great day :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Wheres the photo of Jody?


Photo?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> you hiding with Cuey then Stuart?


:lol:

I was observing.... 

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looks like a fantastic day guys. What were the lovely prizes?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've just got back in, had a great time although a little sun-kissed! 

Thank you to everyone who had a hand in today, too many names to mention and was great to meet and chat to all those I did  

Thanks for the constructive criticism on my car for the show and shine Roy and Marc - shame I just turned up and left it :lol:

A big thank you to Rob for demo'ing his new product on the car, I'll let you know how I get on :thumb:

And lastly, a massive thank you to Kelly for his hospitality and allowing us all to have a nose around his cars and workshop - despite you ripping my paint to pieces  With any luck I'll see you soon!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

gally said:


> Looks like a fantastic day guys. What were the lovely prizes?


cheers kev :thumb:

(copy 'n' pasted from a previous thread)



> *Jay a.k.a The Bouncer* has very generously donated the following -
> 
> a new, very special superwax that isn't even on the market yet. pot #2 of only 13 jars made - 200ml in size and will be handsigned
> 
> ...


and, Dom and PJ @ Dodo Juice on the day also donated a bottle of BTBM, a bottle of Lime Prime and a pot of Dodo SN hybrid

ive forgotten exactly what the show and shine prizes were but they were G|Techniq and Dodo goodies


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gutted that I missed it, looked like a great day!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was observing....
> 
> :thumb:


in the bushes with a pair of binoculars then :lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

That was a great day, I didn't get to see half of the names on here but there was lots to see (and buy! ) so that just shows what a well organised event it was :thumb:

Some lovely machines present too :argie:

Well done and thanks to all involved; for those I met it was good to finally do so, for those I didn't I will wait til next time :wave:

Worth the 2.5hr drive down for that's for sure, and the weather just topped it off - I was one of the less well protected in the hair department and suffered a similar fate


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep massive thanks from us, was a great time. Enjoyed meeting everyone and thanks to Kelly, Steve, Roy and shiny phil for the food and chat Saturday evening. 
The cars and company was spot on :thumb:

Matt


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks a fantastic day!!! Definately gonna have to get my butt in gear if/when there's another day like this! 

Well done to all who sorted this.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Really had a good day enjoyed meeting everyone!!


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

-PJB- said:


> Not just me then! Literally
> 
> :lol:


Nope me too :devil:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

I've got a nice photo of a Black GT 40 to go with my Creme GT 40 form Dunton Ford


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

Again, another one who needs to say Thanks to all that were involved in today.

Was nice to meet those I spoke to, including Rob @ GTechniq who I must have bugged for @ least an hour, plus the guy doing the window-tinting. 

Managed to buy a couple of bits and will most certainly be ordering some more stuff from Rob as I am seriously impressed with the products he had. 

Sorry I had to run off before the Show-Shine as I had to get back an put the old Escort cabby back in the garage after wiping it down again.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys, a big thanks from me for organising and setting up the day, Well Done Kev and Kelly :thumb: really enjoyed the day, was great to meet some really genuine people. Phil, your wax find was awesome! Jay, i wanna know when that blue wax is released, i want it just for the smell, well done chris who won it in the raffle!

Can twait for the next one, really spurred me on to really try on my car for the show and shine. Im off now to cool my burning forehead :detailer:

Rich


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

iansoutham said:


> Again, another one who needs to say Thanks to all that were involved in today.
> 
> Was nice to meet those I spoke to, including Rob @ GTechniq who I must have bugged for @ least an hour, plus the guy doing the window-tinting.
> 
> ...


I did the same, could have bought loads from his stand, great technology and loved the EXO demo, Great demo car from Martin! Rob is a great guy, infact all 3 traders who were there were great, nice deal from Phil at Shinearama on the iron-x.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe next time -kev- could clean his car!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Dave! :lol:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope everyone liked the lanyards, i think they were a nice touch for the day. For anyone that was there today but didnt get one, then i still have 20 left, same cost £1.65 but ill post out to you. :thumb:

Didnt get a chance to catch up with Kelly, very busy man but thanks for a fantastic day and your BMW is a work of art!! :doublesho


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Kobeone said:


> I did the same, could have bought loads from his stand, great technology and loved the EXO demo, *Great demo car from Martin! *Rob is a great guy, infact all 3 traders who were there were great, nice deal from Phil at Shinearama on the iron-x.


Stop it! 

Wasn't too bad till Kelly ripped it to pieces but I had a pretty good idea of what he was going to say. Fingers crossed she'll be treated to some KDS magic in future.

Was nice to meet you Rich and let me tag around with you guys, the lanyards were a lovely touch and a real bargin for the quality :thumb:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

> I did the same, could have bought loads from his stand, great technology and loved the EXO demo, *Great demo car from Martin! *Rob is a great guy, infact all 3 traders who were there were great, nice deal from Phil at Shinearama on the iron-x.


Stop it! 

Wasn't too bad till Kelly ripped it to pieces but I had a pretty good idea of what he was going to say. Fingers crossed she'll be treated to some KDS magic in future.

Was nice to meet you Rich and let me tag around with you guys, the lanyards were a lovely touch and a real bargin for the quality :thumb:

Likewise Guys.. Thanks for taking me under your wings and letting me tag along... Was nice meeting you all..

Rich the lanyards were ace. A great little touch and souvenir.. Top quality.. Top bloke for sorting them out..!!!

When's the next meet..???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hercs74 said:


> Stop it!
> 
> Wasn't too bad till Kelly ripped it to pieces but I had a pretty good idea of what he was going to say. Fingers crossed she'll be treated to some KDS magic in future.
> 
> ...


Hope the mrs didn't kill you with the amount of stuff you took home


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

big thanks to kelly and kev for organising the day and nice to see everyone again and meet others - and to have the opportunity to present EXO - thanks Martin for volunteering your pride and joy for the demo - I think you are going to like :thumb:

also massive thanks to CraigQQ for picking up the c1/4/5 from Heathrow to bring down to the stand last minute


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

just a shame I forgot the lids


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

oh and big thanks to the man upstairs for pulling an unforecasted sunny day out of the bag :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> just a shame I forgot the lids


heh - that was a bit of a doh! moment


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

gtechrob said:


> big thanks to kelly and kev for organising the day and nice to see everyone again and meet others - and to have the opportunity to present EXO - thanks Martin for volunteering your pride and joy for the demo - I think you are going to like :thumb:
> 
> also massive thanks to CraigQQ for picking up the c1/4/5 from Heathrow to bring down to the stand last minute


Really appreciate you taking the time to do it Rob, I'm looking forward to trialing it :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Rob, get a video up of that leaf!! That was mind blowing..:doublesho

Was great to meet you and i couldnt keep away from your stand :thumb:

Rich


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

adlem said:


> Really appreciate you taking the time to do it Rob, I'm looking forward to trialing it :thumb:


no worries - only issue is that now we live in a semi arid country - is going to be ages before you get to enjoy the water streaming off the treated surfaces. same issue we had with the launch of c1.5 - it pretty much hasn't rained since we launched it :lol:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

gtechrob said:


> no worries - only issue is that now we live in a semi arid country - is going to be ages before you get to enjoy the water streaming off the treated surfaces. same issue we had with the launch of c1.5 - it pretty much hasn't rained since we launched it :lol:


That's alright, I'll just have to get the watering can out! As we've got the hosepipe ban it'll be sods law it rains all summer! :tumbleweed:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

a quality day , many thanks to everyone . i met some cool people and had a brilliant time . 
was also good to see my efforts on my car arent as bad as i thought , bit more practice and maybe some machine polishing i think ill have it even better . I look forward to the next one . 
Im glad my wages hadnt cleared or i fear i may have not made my mortgage payment this month ! 

so many beautifully presented cars today 

many thanks to kelly for opening kds for the day that bmw is awesome in the flesh 
the only one ive seen in that colour . well done to kev for organising it


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for putting the photos up Kev, thought i'd add some from the day from my phone...









... One for you Phil! :lol:




























Definitely my favourite, absolutely mint! 


















Another big thank you to Kelly for having us, apologies I never introduced myself but your hospitality was appreciated all the same. Rich, pleasure meeting you and thanks for the lanyards. Rob, thank you for selling me your GTechniq products, and Phil from Shinearama - the sweets for the mrs definitely softened the blow! To all the other guys I met today, it was a pleasure.

Matt

Perhaps we should have another South East meet this summer?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Me and my fezza, that's how we roll (when I'm not in the TVR)! Now where's my lady in leather trousers gone? :lol:

Nice one Matt :thumb:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll be up for a meet this summer.. !!!! That is as long as its on one of the very few days off I have this summer...!!! Apparently there is a sporting event taking place...!!! Lol Why does the country and organisation go mad...!!! Oh yes means of making ££££££

Martin I did get asked what a purchased, and although like every one on the could of spent spent spent I was a good boy.. And I batted of her question with my prizes... 😉


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Good man Dave, enjoy the £100 from gtechniq, i suprisingly didnt get much grief, i got the 'as long as you enjoyed yourself' so a win-win for me!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Kobeone said:


> Good man Dave, enjoy the £100 from gtechniq, i suprisingly didnt get much grief, i got the 'as long as you enjoyed yourself' so a win-win for me!!


Yeah but the rest of that statement goes... "well as long as you enjoyed yourself because you ain't doing it again this year, and I spent twice as much on make-up!"

:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for all the comments guys, really is much appreciated 
the fact that some have asked when the next one is, says it all about how well yesterday went :thumb:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I really wish I'd know my US move wasn't happening until the end of April when this thing was organised - I'd have been there in a flash!

Sounds like a great way to spend a weekend


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to all involved


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Was a great day!

Was nice to meet some of you and out names to faces!

Jay always a pleasure and cant wait to see some more of your products as much for the smell as the performance of them!

Some pictures;

Wow the enzo the noice!


















Kelly's BMW (wish this was outside in the sun! Bit tight for pictures)
This is so much better than the pictures i had seen! Just glass like!










The Pair










Cars that was in the car park;






















































































































Cheers for the day! Whens the next one!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Brilliant pics guys thank you:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

for everyones info - ive just paypal'd a £65 share out of the £120 raised with the KDS meet charity raffle last sunday. this is my own money as ive not had time to get to the bank to put the money in my account, to then transfer it into paypal to donate.

message also left on the justgiving page - http://www.justgiving.com/Bill-Rogers

also rounds the total so far upto a nice £700 :thumb:

remaining £55 will be going to Cancer Research UK


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

It's is always sunny at KDS then! Do they have a sun machine?

Looks like a great meet.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol: don't think so.. we were very lucky with the weather in all honesty - todays weathers been rubbish down this way since the meet..


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm still sunburnt lol !


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

Shame I just missed this..would have really enjoyed seeing everything..Maybe next time..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fingers crossed there may be another one later in the year andrew


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I hope there is another one, I missed this one and would of loved to have come down to have a look around and get some tips/spend money on products, so please announce another one soon!


----------



## Andrew125 (Apr 2, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> fingers crossed there may be another one later in the year andrew


Thank you Kev, I will pluck up courage and come along (though I will be a fish out of water I suspect.):lol:

Andrew


----------

